# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Gimp Question: How to make round corner images on gimp?

## banago

I make round corner images in GIPM but when I save them they are still square corners. What am I supposed to do?

Thanks a lot to all - Inkscape and GIMP rock  :Smile:

----------


## Half-Left

What format are you using and what exactly do you mean by rounded images, a mask?

----------


## banago

> What format are you using and what exactly do you mean by rounded images, a mask?


I am not that expert at GIMP.

This is the situation: 1 have a jpg image and I want that to have round corners. How can I do that after I have imported that in gimp or have opened that in gimp?

Thanks very much!

----------


## Half-Left

> I am not that expert at GIMP.
> 
> This is the situation: 1 have a jpg image and I want that to have round corners. How can I do that after I have imported that in gimp or have opened that in gimp?
> 
> Thanks very much!


You mean like this?



Just create a selection and added rounded corners in the tool options. Right click the image layer and Add Mask Layer and select 'Selection' from the options window.

----------


## banago

> You mean like this?


It is that what I meant - thanks very much!  :Smile:

----------


## Half-Left

Just in case you didn't get it I made a video, I needed to anyway.  :Smile: 

http://files.mint-space.com/getfile,...cture.ogg.html

----------


## WinterWeaver

OH Wow !!! what window Themes are you using?? very very nice!

----------


## Half-Left

> OH Wow !!! what window Themes are you using?? very very nice!


Theme is Aurora engine http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=56438

Windows boarder metacity theme is Alphacube http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=29791

----------


## WinterWeaver

> Theme is Aurora engine http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=56438
> 
> Windows boarder metacity theme is Alphacube http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=29791


Thanks!!

----------

